# Camping Cd - Music For Outback'n



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I am trying to put together a camping style cd - "The Best of Outback'n"

Looking for some ideas... for starters

Margarittaville - Jimmy Buffett
American Pie - Don McLean
3 Little Birds - Bob Marley
I Can See Clearly Now - Jimmy Cliff
Brown Eye Girl - Van Morrison
California Dream'n - Mama & Papa's
Touch of Grey - Greatfull Dead
Don't Worry Be Happy - Bobby Mcferrin
Stay to Tegether - Al Green
Lion Sleeps Tonight - Tokens
While My Guitar Gently Weeps - ?????
Dancing in the Streets - Martha & The Vandellas
Give a Little Bit - Goo Goo Dolls 
Cat's In The Craddle - Cat Stephenson???

I would love some input.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting How about Shania Twains new one...... Don t Argue


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mix in some Country --- Not a bad idea

Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to put together a camping style cd - "The Best of Outback'n"
> 
> ...


Cats in the cradle - Harry Chapin
While my guitar gently weeps - beatles and eric clapton

Jared


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

while my guitar gently weeps would be George Harrison

The song was also covered by the heavy metal band Megadeth.
In case you are wondering, they did a very good job at it too.
Was done unplugged.

my choice to add would be The ballad of Jed Clampett by Flatt & Scruggs


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow Thor! My trailer would be dancing...love all those songs. DH seems to think waking up to bagpipes is the way to go in the trailer







. Love the bagpipes, but love stuff I can sing to better.
H.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Wow Thor! My trailer would be dancing...love all those songs. DH seems to think waking up to bagpipes is the way to go in the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a man after my own heart. There is nothing like the pipes!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Your list needs more BUFFETT! 

It's great on the beach,
The campground,
The office,
The home,
The car,
On vacation,
.......


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can see it now......

Thor Productions presents......

"The best of Outback"n" music to listen to while camping

Get it all on 1 cd or 2 cassettes and for you sentimental folks 2 8 tracks.

We have for your selections:

The oldies Rock n roll version

The Country version

The always popular bagpipe version

And lest we forget The Buffet version.

Get them seperately or buy all 4 for the great price of...............

All proceeds will go to the fundings of Outbackers.com

I ll put in the first order for the entire set.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just gotta watch the copyright infringement there......


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

I agree with Jollymon; more Buffet is needed. Anything Billy Joel works too.
action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I can see it now......
> 
> Thor Productions presents......
> 
> ...


Ok Ok Ok

I will add more Buffett

How about some James Taylor and Sam Roberts?

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Thor

You have excellent taste in music.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Although, I prefer no music (especially around the campfire) because mother nature brings all the music I need, I do catch my self enjoying some tunes in my head. In the morning I wake to "Here Comes The Sun" by the Beatles, if it is raining it's "Stormy Weather" by Willie Nelson, if it gets to windy it's "They Call The Wind Mariah" by Sam Cooke, while out hiking in the morning it's "Zippity Do Dah" from the Song of the South, and during a nightly stroll it would be "Moonlight in Vermont" by Frank Sinatra.

I guess it depends on my mood and I'm VERY moody.

Oh, I do have one CD in the camper. It's a concert recording of The Grateful Dead

drifter


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok, I will admit-everytime I hear the song "Hey Mama" by The Blackeyed Peas, I flash back to the Outback! My daughter put in her CD the first day we got the trailer and it was the first song that came on--hence, I get "that" feeling when I hear it...1st day Outback ownership happiness...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

How about "Life in the Fast Lane" by the Eagles? And "On the Road Again" by Willie Nelson.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

How about some STYX ( The Best of Times,Show Me The Way ,Don't Let It End)
The wife says Eddie Rabbit ( I love The Rainy Nights),But she hates Be Happy








Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hoot...you posted at 4 am. I'm addicted too....but DANG!

Insomnia? Maybe just the time difference.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Jolly it was 5:08 when I posted it
I get at 5:00 am everyday even the weekend








Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

How bout "Holiday Road"? from Vacation. I made a dvd of our camping pix and it makes a PERFECT song to look watch camping pix in a slideshow.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmmmm, not one mention of the Unchained Melody -- Rightgeous Brothers. Big bummer, maybe I'm older than I thought.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HootBob said:


> Ha Jolly it was 5:08 when I posted it
> I get at 5:00 am everyday even the weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Why did it take you a full 8 minutes to post then? Did you stop for a cup of coffee?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Why of course coffee and the news was on









vdub I like Unchained Melody.
We all are older








Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All great ideas. It looks like I will have a 2 CD volume collection.

On a side note a good friend of mine just won a Juno









Thor


----------



## byrdr1 (Feb 23, 2005)

How about
"Night Moves" - Bob Seagar 
some ZZtop, "Sharp Dressed Man"








and from "ole brother where art thou" I cant think of the name but it is a classic tune of blue grass.................
"Man of Constant Sorrow"








Golden Earring "Radar Love" 
maybe some of mine are more road driving tunes..








These are just a few....








rb


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

This sounds like a "Gary's Favorite Hits CD".








Maybe some Bruce Springsteen would help.
We have most of this on CD's maybe I could put them on the MP3 player.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Better add some truck drivin' songs to play on the way camping and back, something like "Six days on the road".

Regards, Glenn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha maybe we could get Garth Brooks to rerecord friends in low places to
(I got friends in Outbackers)








Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I like that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Just started volume 3 - Garth is song number 1.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

thor.

how about god bless the usa by lee greenwood


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All great songs.

I have made a few copies of Outback'n Vol #1 and will be trying it out during the NE Rally. I will let everyone know the feedback I get.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i'll buy a copy thor..

when the outbacks a rockin dont come a knockin..


----------

